

Ubuntu talks replacing many apps with in-house apps in convergence move - LlamaHead
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2014-April/004458.html

======
chrisblackwell
The beauty of open source is that it's all about choice. If you don't like
this move, you can choose to use another. Some people may like this and choose
to continue using it. In the end, their users choices will determinate where
the project goes in the future.

------
aosmith
I used ubuntu for a long time... This has all gone way to far. Gnome was
great, I even installed it over unity. Linux isn't about "convergence". I'll
stick with Fedora for now, thanks.

------
rbanffy
I miss xscreensaver a lot...

